# Another casting???



## jttheclockman (Dec 29, 2012)

Has anyone taken an acrylic pen blank and cast to it???  I am talking about using a pen blank bought from one of the vendors such as Bear tooth woods. If so will the resin stick to it without problems???  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joe S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I think I saw someone carve the blank, cast it, carve it, cast it in another color, ect. It was cool!


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Dec 29, 2012)

jttheclockman said:


> Has anyone taken an acrylic pen blank and cast to it???  I am talking about using a pen blank bought from one of the vendors such as Bear tooth woods. If so will the resin stick to it without problems???  Thanks in advance.



I've filled carved areas on "acrylic" pen blanks (PSI Sourced) (0.005" to 0.015" depth) with PR.  No delamination as the blank was turned / polished.  I would say the bond is pretty strong.  Not sure how strong though.  

I posted some examples earlier this year (I think???).


Ed


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 29, 2012)

But this was done with casting the same kind of resin over and over.


Joe S. said:


> I think I saw someone carve the blank, cast it, carve it, cast it in another color, ect. It was cool!



John: If you know the purchased blanks is polyester resin then casting more polyresin over it should be do good. I would even think using polyresin to over cast a purchased blank would work well enough. But, I can't say for sure having not done poly resin over a non poly resin blank. Good luck.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## navycop (Dec 29, 2012)

I casted a tube in blank, Then applied a decal and recast it in clear with no problem. I was using cast'n craft from Michaels.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 30, 2012)

I've done it many times with a wide variety of commercial and homemade blanks. I've filled with PR, epoxy, and polymer clay and never had a problem with any material not sticking.  Should not be a problem.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 30, 2012)

BRobbins629 said:


> I've done it many times with a wide variety of commercial and homemade blanks. I've filled with PR, epoxy, and polymer clay and never had a problem with any material not sticking. Should not be a problem.


 


Good to hear. Will give it a try.


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 30, 2012)

PR won't make a chemical bond to acrylic, but if you scuff the surface lightly to give it some tooth, you can get a good mechanical bond.

Regards,
Eric


----------

